# Lower Abdo Pain and worried



## spooner (Sep 21, 2004)

Can you please advise me?

In December i had a miscarriage as pg test turned negative and i had a big and very painful bleed - but the hospital didnt scan me at the time.

Since then we have been trying again naturally and ovulation was early last week - anyway for the last week i started with stabby pains intermintently in my left side and down into my groin/ leg. This pain is now a very low generalised pain that is worse when standing for a while. I have also started to have more of a discharge but not a coloured as such.

Any ideas what is going on?

Could this be impantation pains?
Could this be problem from miscarriage?
Could this be something totally different?

I am due my AF next week.
I also have a scan booked for next week as a routine check up by my gynae doc and see him in a fortnight.

It is odd but i have this feeling i am pg again but i am scared i am wrong and its something more sinister.

When the pain comes it takes my breath but its only intermitently.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Kelly x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Could well be an ovulation linked pain which can be associated with higher levels of progesterone. This may well be the case as you may still have hightened levels after misc. If it is anything sinister then I am sure the scan will pick it up and your consultant will be able to sort things out but I can't think what type of sinister thing it could be.

Ruth


----------



## sarah lc (Jan 5, 2005)

I would like to apologise if I am not supposed to reply to this section as I am not a nurse, but when I read this message I thought it was important to let you know that I too had sharp one sided pains  2 weeks after my period.  Unfortunately it turned out I had an ectopic which had not been diagnosed.  I had 4 scans all showed nothing abnormal, they were wrong.  I would be very upset if I thought that I might worry you.  I just want you to follow your insticts as not put a brave face on any pain.  I had episodes of feeling faint and sholder pain aswell but I just thought I had a low pain thresh hold.
with love
Sarah xx


----------



## spooner (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks both. My levels went down to 2 Ruth on bloods so have you any other thoughts?
Could this be the start of a pg?

Thanks as always

Kelly x


----------

